
Cospeciation of gut microbiota with hominids - HillaryBriss
http://science.sciencemag.org/content/353/6297/380
======
DrScump
Quick summary: "Gut bacteria therefore are not simply acquired from the
environment, but have coevolved for millions of years with hominids to help
shape our immune systems and development."

~~~
HillaryBriss
Yeah. I guess there are a lot of implications here.

One is that it looks like it's not so easy for a newborn human to pick up the
right collection of intestinal bacteria. So, I guess, having the birth canal
near the anus makes a lot of sense, in terms of physiology.

Also, what if space aliens aren't really interested in human beings, per se,
but in the unique collection of bacteria we harbor? This paper sheds new light
on the the anal probes abductees keep telling us about...

